
Facebook Launches New Initiative to Help Scholars Assess Impact on Elections - felixmc
https://newsroom.fb.com/news/2018/04/new-elections-initiative/
======
manjushri
Facebook has been doing their own internal research on election manipulation
since at least 2010. Subtle UI variations can be targeted at users to
effectively increase and decrease voter turnout as desired.

[https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/facebook-
experime...](https://www.scientificamerican.com/article/facebook-experiment-
found-to-boost-us-voter-turnout/)

